# What Size Bone Saw?



## gatrapper (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Y'all,

I am about to butcher our first two pigs. I am looking online for meat saws and they all very in siE. What size saw would be best for splitting the pigs and for making the cuts on the ribs and chops?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

If you have a recip saw, you might consider some pruning blades like these

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diablo-9...gclid=CMa2pOab2dECFcK3wAodpOAKTg&gclsrc=aw.ds

Here are a couple of older threads discussing similar questions.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/pigs/98197-reciprocating-saw-hog-butchering.html

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...tions/319225-sawzall-butchering-question.html

Hope this helps,
Ed


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I use a reciprocating saw (sawsall) with a rough tooth wood blade to split..takes 30 seconds or so.

When I break down the halves into primal cuts (rear end/ham, middle loin, front shoulder), I use a larger breaking knife, and a 20" hand saw at the bone connections.

After many years, last year I bought a small bandsaw which makes it nice for bone-in chops and that sort of cut.


----------

